# sulphate of potash



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

How much is sulphate of potash in the us at the moment


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I was quoted $345 a ton last week for Potash.

Larry


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Larry thanks for the price about $800 us dollar here ,so plenty of fat in that price to import it


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Larry,

Is that sulfate of potash, or muriate of potash? Muriate is much more common here.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I just got quoted 290/ton for muriate, and 650/ton for sulfate. Quite a difference there. Considerably cooled my desire to try the sulfate. Probably will stay with a combination of muriate and gypsum.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

reede said:


> Larry,
> Is that sulfate of potash, or muriate of potash? Muriate is much more common here.


Called and asked, lady on phone ask if I knew what I was asking. Told her nope, I'm just a dumb old farmer, who has been out in the pasture to long.  I will have to ask someone with a little more knowledge I'm afraid. Problem is those folks are all out working in the fields or plant, being it's planting season here. My guess is muriate.

Larry


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff had wanted to use sulfate of potash instead of muriate a couple of years ago. The price for sulfate was waaaay higher than muriate and co-op was only getting a limited amount in and that was primarily for the tobacco crops. Needless to say we just accepted the muriate. [Sulfate is supposed to be less harmful to earthworms/soil health]

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

RockyHill said:


> Jeff had wanted to use sulfate of potash instead of muriate a couple of years ago. The price for sulfate was waaaay higher than muriate and co-op was only getting a limited amount in and that was primarily for the tobacco crops. Needless to say we just accepted the muriate. [Sulfate is supposed to be less harmful to earthworms/soil health]
> 
> Shelia


Agree.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

My mate the who is a arg man runs his own farm cattle stud and is in his prime age is no here we have to go with sulphate of potash. The murat in his way is adding salt to your soil .I am trying to talk him in to joining hay talk to put up a few post on this.my words he is 1 of the few consultant I have time for.any way back to the sulphate. Potash does most of the product come locally, or from Canada


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Muriate certainly does add chloride to the soil, and KCl is one of the "salt substitutes" for folks on low sodium diets. Beyond that, my knowledge is pretty limited. Don't know the real source for either.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

reede said:


> I just got quoted 290/ton for muriate, and 650/ton for sulfate. Quite a difference there. Considerably cooled my desire to try the sulfate. Probably will stay with a combination of muriate and gypsum.


 Reed, what is your source of sulfate of potash? I got a price around $800 a ton. Too pricey to use as my primary source of potash but I'm going to use enough to get my sulfur needs in alfalfa. Been using ammonium sulfate as it is readily available but to get enough sulfur I'm applying a considerable amount of nitrogen that I'm not getting any return on my dollar for. Planning on spreading some gypsum after last cutting this fall to see how that works for next year.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

How much Sulphur (sulfur) do your crops need. My alfalfa and bermudagrass get by with 100 to 200 lbs of KMag (Potassium Magnesium Sulfate, 22-11-22) per acre annually even though my 6-inch deep soil samples usually show very low in sulfate. KMag may be a bit pricey but it is much more soluble than gypsum.

Sulfate if quite mobile with water in soil. So a soil test of the surface 6 inches for sulfate may come up showing very low, but in reality, there may be adequate sulfate in the soil profile to support good forage growth. Few or us sample deeper than the 6-inch soil depth, but for sulfate perhaps we should sample to at least 24-inches deep by 0-6, 6-12, and 12-24-inch depths and analyze each for sulfate.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Well troops 30 years ago if you cut 1.3 ton of Lucerne a acre dissapointed.usually 1.5.today 1 ton if your lucky,we beer fertility our river flats,and when phosphate went through the roof everyone cut back,today paying the price.the dairy guys are more switch on here with fertility programs they are always having work shops (I always thought they just like to get together to have a piss up )anyway the ball in our courthave you blokes noticed yield drop over the years my man saying get your best soil and feed it,it will give dollar returns the fastest,production up money in (hopefully )then move onto 2 best and so.it took us X amount of years to mine the soil so it's going to take y to put it back,and I am talking here of no fertility much going in to planting of Lucerne in some case's


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Was by the co-op today and ask about the price of sulfate of potash (inquiring minds want to know  ). Didn't write it down but somewhere in the $650-675 a ton.

Shelia


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Usually expect to see around a ton or a little less on the last cutting, around 2 ton or better to the acre on first cutting, here at least if you can't afford to fertilize a hay crop properly then you should just quit making hay cause you ain't doing it right. But again that's here.

I'll have to check, but rarely buy straight potash anymore, usually 6-15-40 S3 or 6-10-40 S3.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Had to wait until alfalfa was 30 to 40% bloom for a good weather window to cut, cure, and bale our first harvest of alfalfa this year. It made right at 2.2 tons per acre. The late winter-spring fertilizer application, this year applied after this first harvest, is 12-30-150-12 Mg-24 S- 3.3 boron per acre. Soil test P is very high and I want to keep it there by adding a few pounds of DAP each year even though it may not be needed for a few years. The high application of K2 O primarily is to replace what is removed by the hay and to supply the crop needs for the next two harvests. Following the 3rd and possibly 5th cutting, I will apply 0-0-100 per acre. Last year, this alfalfa received 350 lb K2 O per acre. Expensive- yes. Necessary- Yes. This alfalfa is in its fourth production season.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Mapping, agree 101 percent,you have to feed it to cut it.putting dollars difference $1200 ton oz $800 us not much in it


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

vhaby said:


> Had to wait until alfalfa was 30 to 40% bloom for a good weather window to cut, cure, and bale our first harvest of alfalfa this year. It made right at 2.2 tons per acre. The late winter-spring fertilizer application, this year applied after this first harvest, is 12-30-150-12 Mg-24 S- 3.3 boron per acre.


Have always been led to believe here you shouldn't ever add more than 2lbs of boron at a time.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Here, we don't add more than 1 to 1.5 lb of B to clover, but alfalfa has a much higher tolerance to B. In my former life, 4 lb of B per acre in research trials, increased alfalfa *dry matter* yield by more than 2 tons per acre. The lower B rates were 0 and 2 lb per acre. Two lb of B per acre was no match for 4 lb B per acre relative to yield increase. Without no added B, yields were almost negligible. Here, liming our acid soils to pH 7 ties up most plant-available B in the soil organic matter, which there is very little of, so we need to apply more than 2 lb B per acre to account for this tied-up B.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

So back to price would you say $650 us would be a average price


----------

